# just ordered from ah supply



## daduke11 (Aug 25, 2004)

I just ordered the 4x55 kit for my 75g. Went with the 6700k lights. Was this a good choice?


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

You are going to be a happy camper. I like 6700k myself, gives a nice daylight look.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the 6500-6700K lights as well. The 8000K tend to look pink to me.


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

*AH Supply lights*



daduke11 said:


> I just ordered the 4x55 kit for my 75g. Went with the 6700k lights. Was this a good choice?


You are definately going to be a happy campter. The light from the 6700K bulbs is very nice, not at all "yellow". Kim (from AH Supply) is a great chap and a pleasure to deal with. My big 130 gallon jungle tank is lit via 6 of those kits. I had thought that I might need 9 but Kim recommended that I start with 6 as I could always get more if I needed them.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You have chosen wisely. That's an excellent setup for a 75g tank, you're going to enjoy it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

If I could afford it, thats the setup I would choose for my 75. Good choice!


----------

